# Need Collective Intelligence



## coreya (Sep 21, 2010)

I know these are not bottles but hope the great minds here can come up with something. These items were found in my mother-in-laws attic in a trunk and belonged to my father-in-law. He served in the pacific in the sea bees from the alutians to japan in WW II and more than likley brought these back. We have no idea what they are but would sure like to know. I have photo'ed the marks to the best of my ability so I will leave it in the hands of the collective brain of the forum. Thanks

 1st one






















 2nd one


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2010)

The item with the open design on the bottom, and two holes on top remind me of a hand warmer????  -Julie


----------



## luckiest (Sep 21, 2010)

That second one is a chinese lock.


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Luckiest, I knew someone on here would have some answers. Now its just the first one that needs identifying.


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

Top pic looks like a pipe set, the long stem and bowl item, the rounded tobacco container and a push rod for packing the tobacco all in a neat holder to keep it together?   Can you draw air thru the stem part from the bowl area?


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd say maybe $500 or more on the lock....


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

100% on the pipe set...I know nothing about this or Chinese items but it's the first thing I thought of when I saw it....Jim





 http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Chinese-Cloisonne-Pipe-Detailed-Beautiful-/130402818889?pt=Asian_Antiques&hash=item1e5c9d1b49


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

Almost an exact match to your's....




 http://cgi.ebay.com/old-Chinese-cupronickel-pipe-H-26-cm-/220666447052?pt=Asian_Antiques&hash=item3360bec4cc


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, it is indeed a pipe; but are you sure it was just plain "tobacco" that was smoked in it!?


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no idea what you mean SA, could it be an Opium Pipe.....[]


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are tons of them......definetly used for Opium.....[8D]

 http://www.google.com/images?q=chinese+opium+pipe&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&oe=&rlz=1I7ADSA_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1259&bih=880


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the ID on the item's, I knew this was the place to get answers. HOLY C**P epackage are you serious about the value of the lock!!! And as to the pipe I kinda was leaning that way but there not being a bowl or screen like I was used to kinda thru me, would be interesting to see how its used. Thanks again for the id's and the value.


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe Jim sees some details about the lock that I'm missing.    

 I've seen a lot of similar locks in Pier-1 type stores, usually on Chinese jewelry boxes like this one.  [Link http://buy-fengshui.com/fengshui_enhancers_cures/0195_chinese_antique_jewelry_box_l.php]

 Maybe yours is old and unusual, hence the higher value estimate??


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2010)

.


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  BillinMo
> 
> Maybe Jim sees some details about the lock that I'm missing.Â  Â
> 
> ...


 
 I am going by what he posted Bill and the fact it was found with the opium pipe and looks much larger than a small jewelry box lock...Now I want to know how big it is....[]




> These items were found in my mother-in-laws attic in a trunk and belonged to my father-in-law. He served in the pacific in the sea bees from the alutians to japan in WW II and more than likley brought these back.


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2010)

heres the info ref size, This is heavy duty by feel and unlike some of the ones i've found online it has 4 leaves on the lock pin. This would have been brought back around 1944 or so from the pacific theater. Thanks again for ANY info


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 25, 2010)

I had one in my shop $50.00,the non figural ones aren't expensive


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'd say maybe $500 or more on the lock....


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 25, 2010)

These weren't opium pipes,just water pipes.I also had one of these in my shop sold it for $150.0


> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Yes, it is indeed a pipe; but are you sure it was just plain "tobacco" that was smoked in it!?


----------



## coreya (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info sloughduck, reguardless of value they are a piece of history and remind us of my father-in-law. These are some of the few things he was able to bring back, and he told the story of having a duffle bag full of silver objects and was told to dump it in the river (yellow river) before boarding transport for home after the end of the war.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 26, 2010)

Those are both nice pieces,glad he didn't dump them.And I agree price on family heirlooms doesn't mean anything.


----------

